# Puppymill for sale



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.century21.com/buy/property_deta...tr_key=34370350

They are boasting it as a "Terrific Business opportunity. Operating kennel with living quarters on 6 acres. Property features 2 bd 2 ba manufactured home with metal roof and wrap around porch, large kennel operation with barn and pet motel, improved pasture and over 70 breeding dogs are included in sale." 

What is most upsetting is how they are trying to legitimize and sugar-coat what they are doing. 

This is a link to Century 21 Headquarters. Please feel free to e-mail them, as well. I'm certain they don't want their "Gold Standard" to be tarnished by this sort of thing....
http://www.century21.com/content/help/help.aspx 

Feel free to crosspost far and wide.....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't get the link to work....


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

The link on the top is the one to use


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Patricia did you email them? They seem to have taken it down. Neither one of the links worked to go to the listing.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> manufactured home with metal roof[/B]



Just what I was looking for! :biggrin:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry I posted this to late for anyone to check out the link , our rescue group managed to get 923 emails sent by this morning and century 21 took down the page and will be issuing a statement within the week.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Sorry I posted this to late for anyone to check out the link , our rescue group managed to get 923 emails sent by this morning and century 21 took down the page and will be issuing a statement within the week.[/B]


 :aktion033: that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like it is also posted on hotpads.com:
Puppy Mill For Sale


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Uggh..and there are about six photos included.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Another advertised link:

http://www.laketexomaproperty.com/listings...C9453ECAC.shtml


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is AWFUL!!!!

:smmadder: :bysmilie: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

disgusting.... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well this is a copy of my email that I sent them..............

*Due to the fact that Century 21 is now supporting puppy mills, I nor any of my family and friends will be doing business with you. I am glad to see you would advertise such places on the Internet. It gives the general public the opportunity to see the true side of this business.*

With my name, email and phone number. I hope that they do call me!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We sent an email also!!! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I sent this email

*I am very disturbed that Century 21 would actually list and advertise a puppy mill. There's been so much publicity in recent months trying to educate the public and to help stop puppy mills. It's very upsetting to see a listing for "Terrific Business opportunity" that is a puppy mill. I feel sure that this listing will hurt you more than the money you would make from a commission. This is being passed around on the internet and there's a lot of animal lovers out there that will be as upset as I am by this. We need to close puppy mills not help them. This is disturbing and sad. 
Property location:
861 E Blackjack
Atoka, OK 74555*

I also wanted to send one to the main office but couldn't find an email address for them. I did find a physical address so I'm sending a letter. Here's the address but if anyone finds a email address for their headquarters I'd love to have it.

*World Headquarters
1 Campus Drive
Parsippany, New Jersey 07054*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is the agents info.

*Agent:* Mark Lilly
*Email:* [email protected]
*Phone:* 580-924-7700


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like they are now trying to avoid controversy by referring to this property as a "pet motel". If you look at this link: http://www.laketexomaproperty.com/listings...C9453ECAC.shtml , all reference to breeding is gone and now this a "pet motel". 

If they want to sell the "business" why not donate the land and facility to a rescue?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Looks like they are now trying to avoid controversy by referring to this property as a "pet motel". If you look at this link: http://www.laketexomaproperty.com/listings...C9453ECAC.shtml , all reference to breeding is gone and now this a "pet motel".
> 
> If they want to sell the "business" why not donate the land and facility to a rescue?[/B]


I noticed that last night. I wander if anyone has sent this to Oprah yet. I am fixing to do it. I think if we all sent the link to her there may be a better chance of her receiving it. What do you all think?? 

Here is the link if anyone is interested..........

http://www.oprah.com/email/email_landing.jhtml


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is just so disturbing. I sent off my e-mails. I also referred Mr. Lilly and his associates to the prisoner's of greed website. I wonder how legal it is for a licensed real estate corporation to become a party to the sale of those poor animals. Wouldn't it make them a broker of some sort? All of which I brought up in my e-mails.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> Looks like it is also posted on hotpads.com:
> Puppy Mill For Sale[/B]


hotpads.com took their ad down! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> Here is the agents info.
> 
> *Agent:* Mark Lilly
> *Email:* [email protected]
> *Phone:* 580-924-7700[/B]


Here is the listing agent's cell phone and a different email address: 
Century 21 Real Estate LLC 
Mark Lilly
580-564-7326 CELL PHONE 
[email protected] com


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569581
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes...I did e-mail her last night....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

One of my e-mails was returned with an error:
</span>Recipient: [email protected] Reason: MAILBOX NOT FOUND

Hopefully, by now he's already "gotten the message."


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> One of my e-mails was returned with an error:
> </span>Recipient: [email protected] Reason: MAILBOX NOT FOUND
> 
> Hopefully, by now he's already "gotten the message."
> ...


I think that is because there is not a period in his name. I believe it is [email protected]


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

While searching online I found these two sites:

http://www.kennelforsale.com/

http://www.kennelsandhorsefarms.com/

It is sick to see how many puppy mills are out there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> While searching online I found these two sites:
> 
> http://www.kennelforsale.com/
> 
> ...




I just sent an email also to Oprah. Not all those kennels on the links are puppymills some look like legit boarding or kennels.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

How many members do we have here? the property is going for $150K. Perhaps we could figure out a way to raise enough money to purchase it (I was the Executive Director of a not for profit agency, in which I raised annually $700K for our operations...granted we had 5 programs, but I still consulte on fundraising and grant writing to other not for profits...) or donate enough to one of the rescue groups and they can purchase it and save the puppies and maybe utilize it for their rescue operations??? 

has anyone contacted the humane society about it? they might be able to do something about it. 

or now that oprahs been contacted then maybe should could purchase it????


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is disgusting!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I sent an email last night. I am disgusted by this.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't believe this. I live about 20 mins away from this property. I actually know Mark Lilly and am embarrased now to say that. 

I gave him a call and got voice mail but left him a message to call me about a property he had listed that I found intersting. So when he calls I am going to let him know how wrong this is.

I am just floored about this.

I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-talk about small world :w00t: Good for you!! :smilie_daumenpos: 



> I can't believe this. I live about 20 mins away from this property. I actually know Mark Lilly and am embarrased now to say that.
> 
> I gave him a call and got voice mail but left him a message to call me about a property he had listed that I found intersting. So when he calls I am going to let him know how wrong this is.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just googled "Century 21 puppy mill." You should see the results it brought up. The news on this has spread like wildfire

PS: I am so ready to leave work!!!! lol


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*The e mail for Mark Lilly is now defunct but I went to the actual web page for century 21 under his name and forward an e mail to him with my name, number, fax number and e mail addy. So if anyone wants to contact him just go to the century 21 page, look up his name and contact him that way. How horrible is that, makes me sick.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I can't believe this. I live about 20 mins away from this property. I actually know Mark Lilly and am embarrased now to say that.
> 
> I gave him a call and got voice mail but left him a message to call me about a property he had listed that I found intersting. So when he calls I am going to let him know how wrong this is.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I sent my email, Thank you OP for making us all aware of this.


----------

